# Is Today The Day? The Babies Have Arrived!!!  *(PICS)*



## Patchesnposies (May 18, 2009)

Hi!  I have two Nigerian Dwarf Goats, Trinket and Tassel.  Tassel is due to kid any day now.  I woke up to hear her calling out, which she never does.  Ran to check on her and no baby(s) yet.  She has been "talking" in a low voice all morning.  She is eating and resting.  She also seems to be panting a lot, too.

I figure there is a good chance she may just be getting ready for the big day.....but as in all of these situations.....it's gotta happen sometime!  LOL

Say a little prayer for her, this is her first time.


----------



## barefoot okie (May 18, 2009)

keep us updated.. hope for pics


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 18, 2009)

If she were a cow, I would say it could be. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Patchesnposies (May 18, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If she were a cow, I would say it could be.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!


She and Trinket are as close as we can get to a cow at the moment.  When we lived in SD we had a herd of Jersey cows and I loved them so much.  

DH and I are wondering if we got a mini-jersey, if we could tell the city that it is just a really big dog???

Just Kidding........(or am I?)  

I will post Tassel's progress if there is any, and, of course, pictures!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

sounds like she is getting real close to kidding.


----------



## Chirpy (May 18, 2009)

Sure sounds like kids are on the way within the next 24 hours.   Good luck to both you and Tassel (love your goats names  ).


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Patchesnposies (May 18, 2009)

Is it normal for mama goats to want company when they are in labor?  If Tassel can't see me, she hollers and hollers.  Then, when I come out she settles down again.

I plan to sit with her a lot once my DH is home, but right now my time is divided between the six kids and innumerable other animals!

(Including 5 little song birds and 2 baby quail someone brought to our door late Saturday night-because they just knew we'd know what to do for them! LOL) 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! And the welcome, too!


----------



## Chirpy (May 18, 2009)

Patchesnposies asked:  





> Is it normal for mama goats to want company when they are in labor?


It's really an individual goat thing.  Some does demand their human is near them when in labor and aren't happy at all if they are alone.  It seems to be the case with your girl.   Sometimes - a doe won't want you anywhere near them and can actually try and 'butt' you away.

Also, sometimes they want other goats around and sometimes they don't.  I keep mine in a separate kidding stall but it has a second stall right next to it with 2x4 welded wire between so I can have another goat in the next stall for company if needed.

I like the ones that want me there!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 18, 2009)

Love babies!

Let us know what happens!


----------



## Patchesnposies (May 18, 2009)

Today was indeed the day!  Tassel labored all day and around 5:00 pm she had her first baby, a little girl!  Then, within a half an hour she had another!

She did wonderfully for a first time Mama.  The babies were up on their feet and ready to nurse so fast I was amazed.  

Here they are....no names yet!  If anyone wants to suggest a name or two I would welcome them!



















The best days really are the ones when babies are born!


----------



## Thomas423 (May 18, 2009)

Awwwww!!!!

Cute and even cuter.   They're adorable!!


----------



## Aidenbaby (May 18, 2009)

Those are too cute!


----------



## RedStickLA (May 18, 2009)

awww they are so cute!
Congratulations! 

 Mitzi


----------



## barefoot okie (May 18, 2009)

They are adorable


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations, they are precious.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 19, 2009)

Awww!    I don't just melt for calves, I melt for all babies!

Ooh, the name game!  That's fun!

Can you give me the lowdown on their personalities?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 19, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Chirpy (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful kids!    Two doelings... congrats and good job momma.  

Name ideas:  Cinnamon and Spice or Ginger


----------



## goat lady (May 19, 2009)

They are so cute.  I like sugar and spice.


----------



## m.holloway (May 19, 2009)

Sugar and Spice sounds nice Sugar should be the one with the white spot!


----------



## freemotion (May 19, 2009)

I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

those baby goaties are way to cute.


----------



## helmstead (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful kids!  Congrats!


----------



## RedStickLA (May 20, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!


Yes you will!  

 Mitzi


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 20, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!  I will not buy another goat!


----------



## trishok8 (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations!  I've been toying with the idea of breeding my Dwarf Nigerian, seeing those pic's really pushes you over the edge.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 20, 2009)

trishok8 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  I've been toying with the idea of breeding my Dwarf Nigerian, seeing those pic's really pushes you over the edge.


----------



## Patchesnposies (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the congratulations, everyone.  Baby goats are so funny!  This morning they were already doing their version of the Happy Dance, what I call "Frolicking" and my DH calls Goat Dancing.   I just love them! you know what I mean, kicking up their little back legs....adorable!

I appreciate everyone's suggestions for names and think they are all apropos and cute, however, my naming them has been overcome by events....my daughter, Ellie,  (9 yo), calls them Sassafras and Hollyhock.  (Holly-with the white spot and Sassy, for short.)  The names seem to have stuck!

Tassel is very good with the babies and is very protective.  All of our dogs, whom she was previously friends with, are now her enemies and she charges them if they even LOOK at her babies.

This was a great experience for my kids.  We sat with Tassel all day as  she was very needy.  They were able to see how hard Tassel worked to get those babies out and what a miracle it was to watch Holly and Sassy try right away to nurse.  Witnessing the act of Tassel giving birth also opened up a wonderful dialog about child birth and the similarities and differences in the process for people and goats.  

My kids are 2-boy, 3-girl, 4-boy, 9-girl, 9-boy, and 11-boy.  The whole thing was one teachable moment!   LOL  Something tells me that it's not over yet.

Thank you for the advice and encouragement as well as the congrats!


----------



## abluechipstock (May 23, 2009)

i had some kids that looked just like them


----------



## sillystunt (May 24, 2009)

OMG...SO CUTE!!! I want one...lol

I am sooooo getting a goat or 2


----------



## NubianNerd (May 25, 2009)

I vote Tiara and...Trinity? Tickle? Temper? Tchochke? 
So cute! (oops, didn't see names already. oh well...)


----------



## pattyjean73 (May 26, 2009)

Oh how sweet!  Congrats.


----------

